# [SOLVED] My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

I can no longer seem to open many programs, except for internet browsers. Every time I try to open a program, It shuts down and asks me to send an error report.

* **Mod's Note** *

These posts were copied from original thread in HijackThis section for the Hardware Team to review. http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...-help/166288-my-computer-keeps-rebooting.html


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting*

My computer just ran CHKDSK when I turned on my comp.

I'll run Blacklight when I get home from work.


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting*

If Chkdsk is running, it sounds as though your issues are not malware related. Go ahead and run Blacklight, but I've a feeling you'll be looking at a reinstall of the OS, or possibly even hardware issues.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting*

Blacklight did not find anything, here is the log:

08/08/07 07:37:04 [Info]: BlackLight Engine 1.0.64 initialized
08/08/07 07:37:04 [Info]: OS: 5.1 build 2600 (Service Pack 2)
08/08/07 07:37:04 [Note]: 7019 4
08/08/07 07:37:04 [Note]: 7005 0
08/08/07 07:37:10 [Note]: 7006 0
08/08/07 07:37:10 [Note]: 7011 1524
08/08/07 07:37:11 [Note]: 7026 0
08/08/07 07:37:11 [Note]: 7026 0
08/08/07 07:37:13 [Note]: FSRAW library version 1.7.1022
08/08/07 11:11:09 [Note]: 7007 0


Could my firewire card be the problem? Would that cause reboots?

Because a few months ago, I got a digital mixer for music, and it uses a firewire connection.. when I first tried to use it, it had problems with the firewire, and I had to plug it into a different port. And just a couple days ago, I hooked my printer up to the firewire card.. because it was causing red and green streaks to appear on the photos that I print out, and I thought hooking it to firewire would stop that from occuring (was hooked to usb).. but it didn't help.. the pictures still print with red and green stripes. Any idea what's causing the red and green streaks on the photos I print? If not.. no problem. I'd rather get my computer fixed first, and worry about the printer later.


If I have to reinstall the OS, will it have to be a clean install? If so, does that mean I have to backup everything to DVDs?


THANKS!!


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting*

The folks in the hardware section or Windows would be better suited to discuss these issues. If it is hardware related, you may not need to reinstall Windows, so we'll begin there. Just take it a step at a time and see what the experts in the Hardware section have to say about all this.

To make things easier on you, I've copied the pertinent posts over to the Hardware Forum. You'll find the thread here -->http://www.techsupportforum.com/har...ps-rebooting-moved-from-hjt-forum-173022.html


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

:edit:


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Thank you Ried. At least I know what it's not.



My computer pretty much totally died. It freezes now after about five minutes.. it never froze before, it always used to reboot.

I'm worried about getting all my information from the HD. If I buy a new one, and install my OS on that.. can I plug my current HD into the slave, and copy my information from that, onto the new HD?

Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Hi,
Yes, you can put the HDD as a slave drive (remember to change the jumper on the drive). But, this could be other things - power supply, RAM etc.
Do you receive any error messages before the computer reboots? If not:
Boot in safe mode. 
Control panel > System > Click the "Advanced" tab > click Startup and recovery - Settings > Untick "Automatically restart" > Click OK.
Restart in Normal mode. You will now be able to read the BSOD (error message) next time the error occurs.
Please post back with the exact message and the system specifications (don't forget the power supply).


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

I do not receive any error messages prior to rebooting.

My computer is quite old, but I've never had problems like these before. The RAM is 1 gig of SDRAM, and I believe the power supply is only 350w. Perhaps I need a new power supply?

..When I'm at home, I'll do everything you suggest. Thanks!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

OK. Disable "Automatically restart" - that will give you an error message instead of instant reboot.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Ok, I have done that. When it happens, I will post what I see.

When I logged on this time, it gave me an error, and it said I need to upgrade my BIOS.



This is what was on the page:

Consider BIOS upgrade

Microsoft is unable to determine the exact cause of this error. However, this problem was most likely caused by an error in your computer’s random access memory (RAM). RAM is the main internal storage area the computer uses to run programs and store data.

During the crash analysis, we noticed the basic input/output (BIOS) system version on this computer does not match the specifications for the central processing unit (CPU), also known as a processor, that is installed on your computer. This can occur when a newer processor is installed on an older system board or older BIOS. Using a BIOS that does not support the installed processor can result in Windows system crashes. Contact your computer manufacturer or motherboard manufacturer for an updated version of BIOS for your computer's processor.

Additional information

Important: Upgrading the BIOS version may require moderate to advanced troubleshooting skills. If you are uncomfortable with performing these steps, you might want to consider consulting with paid technical support.

If your computer contains an Intel processor, you can use special utilities to identify your specific processor. Click the following link to go online for more information:

Intel Processor Identification Utility

List of BIOS Manufacturers

For a list of BIOS manufacturer websites, see the following two Knowledge Base articles on the Microsoft Support website:

See the article 243909 for a list of BIOS manufacturer websites Part 1 (A-Pi)

See the article 243971 for a list of BIOS manufacturer websites Part 2 (Pr-Z)


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

I just checked the power supply, and it is 350 watts.

My processor is a Pentium 4 2.53 gHz.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

You can ignore the BIOS warning, unless you installed new hardware prior to this. 
It sounds like a RAM, or maybe OS problem.
We need more info about your system - please download and run PC Wizard (link in my signature) and post back with a copy of PC Wizard's system summary. The PSU has a label on it (inside the case) with details.
Also - download Memtest86. Burn it to a CD or make a floppy. Run the test for at least 4-5 hours. If it shows errors before that you can, of course, stop it.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

I'm about to run Memtest.


Attached is my system summary from PC Wizard.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Do you have a lot of USB devices connected? It might be a good idea to have a closer look at the power supply.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

No, not really. I have a usb lock, that I need to have plugged in to run my mixer.

My printer was hooked up to usb, but now it's hooked up to firewire.

My keyboard and mouse run off usb.

That's about it, other than the occasional hooking up of my digital camera.

I tried running memtest 6 times, and every time it froze at 2 seconds. Except one time, it froze at 6 seconds.

I'm not able to even sign into xp in normal mode.. if i try, the screen just goes black.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Did you try starting the computer in Safe mode? If so - what happens?
Run Memtest with 1 stick of RAM at a time.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Ok, I will try those suggestions when I get home.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

OK. You may have to wait for me to answer (I live in Europe) - bedtime soon. But, I'm sure another member could help you as well.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

No problem. By the way, I really like your avatar.


I can boot up in safe mode.. but now I get a windows explorer error. And every time I click send, or do not send.. it just pops back up again. I also cannot access the start menu.


I tried running memtest with just one stick of ram at a time, but it still froze after just a couple of seconds with each stick seperately.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Is it my ram? Should I just buy two new sticks of 512?

Like this? http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-512MB-PC133...ryZ14918QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Lets hold off on the ram for now.
Is this a name brand computer or a custom build?

Start the computer and enter bios(also called setup) does the computer freeze in bios?

If you can navigate around bios with no freeze look around for temps and voltages and post them here.

Especially interested in the

CPU temp
Volatges +12V, +3.3V and +5V


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

It does not freeze in BIOS.

I will post temp and voltages next time I'm able to get online.


It's a custom built computer from cyberpowerpc.com, it's about 6 years old.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

It is important that you get us the temps and voltages we need to consider these, you should be able to get these in bios

It is good that the computer does not freeze in bios, would you please boot into safe mode and see if the computer will freeze.If it don't freeze report back before doing the following

If the computer freezes in safe mode power down and remove the firewire card then boot into safe mode and remove the drivers for the card in device manager.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Here is my BIOS:

(all temps in Fahrenheit)

Current System Temp: 82 degrees (went up to 89 degrees after a few minutes)
Current CPU Temp: 199 degrees (went up to 210 degrees, then shot down to 32 degrees, and then didn't move.. stayed frozen at 32 degrees)
CPU (V): 1.45 V
+3.3 V: 3.31 V
+5 V: 5.1 V
+12 V: 12.22 V
-12 V: -11.78 V
VBAT (V): 3.29 V
5VSB (V): 5.01 V

It's kind of fishy that my CPU Temp raised to 210, and then all of a sudden shot down to 32.. and stayed there.


I can boot up in SAFE mode, but I get a Windows Explorer error, and I cannot access the start menu or task bar. It does not freeze in SAFE mode.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

I can't explain the strange CPU temp.
The voltages look fine, but I think we have to find out what PSU is in there. Please have a look at the label on the PSU inside the case. Post back with the details. Do you have another PSU you can try?


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

The only other PSU I have is from an even older computer. I have no idea how to swap them either.

I'll give the details of my PSU next time I'm able to get online.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

OK! When you have the case open - have a look at the CPU fans and heatsink. Make sure the heatsink isn't loose. If there's any dust - remove it with canned, compressed air.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Follow everthing that eneles has suggested and report back these are important steps. But I agree the voltages are good and I ain't sure about the temp readings I think its most likely a bad sensor that reads the cpu temp but that will not be the cause of your problems.

If it were not for the memtest freezing I would want to say that this is a windows or hardrive problem but as we know memtest runs independently of the OS, so why would memtest freeze????????? This points to a hardware problem.

Not really, I did some looking into what would make memtest freeze and it turns out there is a bug in some bios that will cause it to freeze.

Thats why I did not want you to run out and buy new memory. Now, Check that you have USB legacy support disabled in your BIOS setup. Some BIOS’s had a bug in them which causes memtest to write over the memory area used by the USB legacy support resulting in freezes or reboots.

Once you disable this try and run memtest again.

I admire you for hanging in there with us, keep it up, it don't seem like it at the moment but we are making progress and I do have some more tricks/tests that will help us narrow it down but we have to proceed one step at a time


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

I hope it's not my HD. It's less than a year old.

I will disable USB legacy support in BIOS when I get home.

I got my new HD today, so I'm going to try to use that.


Here is what is on the label of my PSU:

L&C DR-A350 ATX

Then it has a table:

115/230V
+3.3V | +5V
24A | 35A

8/4A
+12V | -12V
12A | 0.8A

60/50 Hz
-5V | +5VSB
0.5A | 2A

Hope this helps.

Thanks.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

We still need the results of memtest with the usb legacy support disabled in bios.

If you got a new hdd then try and install windows on it and see what happens. This could be a windows problem and the old hdd is still good, in fact you maybe able to do a repair install of windows on that drive, but were getting ahead of ourselfs.

If you try and install windows on the new drive remove the old one so you don't accidentally format it, you can always slave it later and get your data


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

I went into BIOS, and there is no "USB legacy support". The only other thing with USB was "USB controller." I know that wasn't it, but I disabled it anyway, and tried to run memtest, but got the same problem. I didn't see anything with the word "legacy."

I still have the old HD that came with the computer. And there was nothing wrong with it, it was just 40 gigs, so I upgraded to the current HD. I tried running my computer off the old 40 gig HD, but I couldn't boot into Windows normal mode or safe mode. I couldn't run memtest either without it freezing after 6 seconds. My computer now sometimes freezes during the memory scan at the beginning.

So are we leaning towards RAM or PSU? I need my computer very badly.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Are PSUs easy to uninstall/install?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Hi,
I just had a look at the HJT logs. Have you installed a sound card (and/or video card) after you got the computer? It would really help if we knew what motherboard you have - take a look at the board, there's usually a "code" printed near the PCI slots (something like A7M-xx or ms-xxxx).


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Yes, I installed a graphics card after I got my new computer. And I recently upgraded my drivers and programs for my sound card.

It did start getting a lot worse after upgrading my sound card.. but my old HD is doing the same thing, and it doesn't have the new software installed on it.


Motherboard Model: DFI NB72-SC/SR


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Please remove the sound card and disconnect the hard drive. Then try to run MemTest again.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

I removed the sound card and disconnected the HD. I tried to run memtest, but it froze again.

I then kept those disconnected, and disconnected my USB card and my firewire card, but it froze again.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Remove one stick of ram and see what happens, if still the same try the other stick.

If its still the same try one stick in dimm 2


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

What's dimm 2?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Its the next ram slot you have 3


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Thanks, I'll try that when I get home. 

Should I leave the usb and firewire card out?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Yes leave them out for now but I doubt its a problem with them, we will put them back in when we get it going.

What we are now trying to do is isolate a bad ram stick but I doubt both are bad so maybe this will tell us something


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Neither of them worked in any of the 3 slots.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

http://oca.microsoft.com/en/windiag.asp

Thats a ms memrory test, give that a try, I just don't think you have 2 bad ram sticks I think there is something else wrong

Also try removing the motherboard battery with the computer unpluged, let the battery out for 15 minutes then replace, make sure you take note on how the battery is installed so when you put it back you don't install it upside down. The battery looks like a oversized watch battery.

Then start the computer and enter bios, load the optimized defaults or something similar, don't forget to save when you exit.

If no improvement then,What brand hardrive is it? Go to the manufactuers website and download there diagnostic tools, with these tools you will be able to create a bootable floppy or cd to check the drive.

This will be interesting in that it will not only test the drive but we will see if it freezes with these tests


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

I won't be able to do that, because the only time I can get on the internet is at the library.

I'll try the battery thing though.


I'm thinking of just buying a new PSU.. unless it could be the motherboard?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Can you have a friend do it?

Without testing you would have to start swapping parts in. But I don't recommend purchasing them because its hard to pinpoint whats bad without testing.

It could be ram, hardrive or possibly the power supply or motherboard, if you can barrow parts to try thar would help


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

I don't think its the psu because your voltage readings are good


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

I agree with Doby. Maybe the easiest would be to borrow 1 stick of RAM that is known to work. If Memtest fails with that stick (and the hard drive disconnected) it has to be the motherboard.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

I'll see if I can find someone with SDRAM.


I agree it's most likely the motherboard though. The motherboard is probably the most difficult thing to swap, too.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Yes, I agree - you're 100% correct. The last thing you want to swap is the motherboard. Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Thanks for all the help. I'll try to find someone with RAM, but I'm probably going to buy a motherboard soon. It's been an adventure, and it's not even close to over.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

I understand - this must be rather annoying. But, try a working RAM stick first.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

If I do have to get a new motherboard.. what kind would I have to get.. a socket 478?

Or would I be able to get a newer one? And If I am able to get a newer one, would I be able to use my P4 in it? I know I would need to get new RAM.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Please - take it easy and try another stick of RAM. If it shows that the motherboard is bad I'm sure we can find another that will fit your P4 and, most likely, the RAM you've got.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

I was unable to find anyone with the correct RAM.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Ok, with being unable to test and try spare parts I am going to recommend you purchase some new ram,this may not be the problem but at this point its my beat guess, do not purchase it till I show you what to get.

Look on the motherboard for a name and model number and post it here.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

I think I'm going to get a new motherboard so I can get ddr2 RAM. I don't really want to buy new SDRAM, when I can get DDR2 for almost the same price. It's about time for an upgrade anyway. I just need to find a new board that supports my P4, with the ability to upgrade to a Core 2 Duo.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

If you're sure you want to do that we can help you find a board (if you want that :smile.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Thanks. Yes, I think that's what I want.


:Thinkingo


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

We'll find something. You live in the U.S., right?


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Correct.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

It's 11:59 PM here. I'm getting tired, but will have a look tomorrow - or perhaps Doby comes online later.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Something like this?

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2473506&Sku=S458-1240


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

If you want a new motherboard you will also need new ram (as you know) and you will also need a new psu the one you have now is small and outdated.

We need to know the following,,,,,,,

1) What cpu you now have? We know its a P4 but that don't help, there are a couple of different socket types and bus speeds. With the computer not working the only way to get this info is to remove the heatsink and clean the top of the cpu using the highest percent isopropyl alcohol you can find. Then on the top of the cpu there is numbers and letters. Post them all here so we know what it is. Do not remove the cpu from its socket at this time.

2) we need to know the video card you have. This is so we find you a motherboard that supports the type of card you have. Don't be supprised if the video card needs replaced also because newer motherbaords supporting APG (if thats what you have) are getting hard to find

Also tell us what motherboard you now have this could answer some of our questions, see if the name brand and model is printed on it


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

The motherboard is a DFI NB72-SC/SR. 
The closest match I can find is this: http://us.dfi.com.tw/Product/xx_pro....jsp?PRODUCT_ID=1004&CATEGORY_TYPE=MB&SITE=US

So, it's most likely a socket 478 CPU and an AGP card.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Yes, a socket 478 and an AGP card.

I'll look on the processor when I get home.


I know the processor is old and outdated, but couldn't I use it for a little while? Would I be able to get by with using the onboard graphics for a little bit too?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Yes to both questions. What do you want the computer to be capable of?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*



> The motherboard is a DFI NB72-SC/SR.


I should have known that, guess I was having a moment:grin:



> I know the processor is old and outdated, but couldn't I use it for a little while? Would I be able to get by with using the onboard graphics for a little bit too?


Yes, actually your processor is fine and not that outdated and there is nothing wrong with using onboard graphics as long as your not big into games.

This is a long thread I am starting to miss some things, pardon me for that, I,ll look around for a board with on board graphics, ddr2 and a agp slot just in case you have a graphics card you want to use.

Keep in mind though you will need new ram and a psu


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*



eneles said:


> Yes to both questions. What do you want the computer to be capable of?



Perfect, I should have just asked that

Nick let me know what you find


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Sure will, but I think you know much more about where to find the bargains in the U.S. :smile:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Maybe something like this: http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewspec.hmx?scriteria=BA23541

Cons:
Micro-ATX
Only supports DDR RAM


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

We better wait till he gives us the numbers of the processor, I think that board only supports prescots and celeron D

I only found boards like that also


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Agreed! I didn't think it would be _that_ hard to find decent boards.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

skimming through the thread,the obvious seems to have been missed
although the psu is putting out good voltage it is only capable of 12amps on the 12v+ line where a min of 18amps are required


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Well an odd thing just occured..

I came home and popped out the heat sync, and cleaned off the top of the psu.. and then i put the heat sync back on.

I decided to give memtest another try. This time it did not freeze. I was floored. :4-dontkno

I let it run for a little over an hour, and it came back with no errors. This was with one RAM chip in the third slot. So I exited out of it, and decided to try with both RAM chips in the 1st and 2nd slots. It didn't freeze again.. and after about 20 minutes, 10s of thousands of errors started coming in.

So I took out the 2nd RAM chip, and just left the one in the first slot so that I could hop online to let you guys know.


What now? Should I run memtest with both RAM chips? Or should I just run it with the one RAM chip I'm using right now?

Do you think the heat sync was just loose or something? Is that possibly why the BIOS showed the temp rise to 210, and then drop to 32 and stay frozen there? :4-dontkno


Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Firstly - dai is right. The power supply is too weak (don't know how we missed that).
Run Memtest with 1 stick at a time.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Is this ok?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...loc=closed_view_item&refwidgettype=osi_widget


What should I post back, and how long should I run it?

Does that mean I need a new PSU?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

I am very confused do you mean you cleaned of the heatsink and cpu?

If so don't run the machine again to you apply thermal paste 

http://www.arcticsilver.com/as5.htm

instructions

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*



Doby said:


> remove the heatsink and clean the top of the cpu using the highest percent isopropyl alcohol you can find. Then on the top of the cpu there is numbers and letters. Post them all here so we know what it is. Do not remove the cpu from its socket at this time.


That's all I did.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Sorry, FixThis, but you didn't answer Doby's question. The CPU numbers and letters? And - you have to reapply thermal paste after you've taken the heatsink off.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Its ok, I did not intend for you to start the computer after I posted that, I see I need to be more carefull.

We may have stumbled on to something, get your self some thermal paste and apply it as the by the instructions I linked to in post #78.

Then enter bios and post the temps a voltages again if they are normal add the hardrive and tell us what happens


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Intel Pentium 4
2.53 GHZ/512/533
SL6PD
MALAY


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Ok, there's something that looks like metal tape attached to the heat sync right where the processor is. Should I remove it, and clean it with rubbing alcohol? Or keep it on? It's kind of peeling away.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

You need to clean that off then apply the thermal paste, make sure you follow the instructions


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Ok, I cleaned the heat sync and CPU very well and applied the Arctic Silver 5.

The voltages are all the same still.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Whats the cpu temp?

Try and connect the hardrive see if you can boot into windows, then explain exactly what happens


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Should I use both sticks of RAM? Or just the one that didn't give any errors?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

use just the one stick for now, remember to explain what happens with all the things that have gone on your windows install could be corrupted so we need to see what happens


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

I get a Windows Explorer Error, and I cannot use my start menu or task bar. Every time I click send or do not send, the screen flashes to a windows BG with a tree, then the error comes back.

Except for the flash of the tree BG when i click send or do not send, the background is constantly the Active Desktop Recovery, but when I click restore my active desktop I get an Internet Explorer Script Error.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Do you have a XP retail disk?

If so do a repair install of XP you will not lose your user data if done correctly, do not format the drive or you will loose your data.

Instructions here

http://michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Now that the computer does not freeze or reboot anymore you should be able to install XP, you mentioned in a prior post that you got a new hardrive, if its new it won't have any of your data on it so use the new drive and do a clean install of XP.

Keep the old 40 gig drive out of the computer, you can slave it later to get your data.

I have my fingers crossed but I think the cpu was overheating all the time causing the freeze and since you reinstalled the thermal paste it corrected that, now it just a matter of getting a corrupted windows reinstalled


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Thanks a lot everyone!

ray: ray: ray:


I do have the disc, so I'll just install Windows on the new HD.

What about the voltages? Something to worry about? PSU problem?

Also, what about memtest? If I get errors, does that mean the RAM is bad? 

Thanks again.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

The reason MemTest reported errors was probably the bad thermal paste.
You can monitor the voltages and temperatures in Windows with Speedfan (link in my signature).
Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*



dai said:


> skimming through the thread,the obvious seems to have been missed
> although the psu is putting out good voltage it is only capable of 12amps on the 12v+ line where a min of 18amps are required



Everything reads the same after downloading Speedfan.

Is this going to be a problem?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

What does Speedfan say about the +12V and the temperatures?
Your PSU is weak - only 12A on the +12V. That could cause problems - especially if the PSU is getting old.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Here is a good PSU for your computer: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...1006&CMP=EMC-IGNEFL082107&ATT=N82E16817371006


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

+12V = 12.28V

Temp 1: 34C
Temp 2: 50C
Temp 3: 128C
HD0: 32C
Temp 1: 52C


Thanks for finding a PSU, do you recommend me getting it ASAP?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

I think there's a time limit on the rebate - so yes.
How is the computer running now?


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

I'm still running off the old HD.


I put the 2nd RAM chip in, and it seems much better.


I'm about to put the new HD in, after I order the PSU.

Thanks for all your help. I'll let you know how things run.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

I'm glad the machine is running now. The new PSU will be good for it.
Please post back with the results or if you have any questions/concerns.


----------



## bodco (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

This problem also occurs due to SMPS over heating just check that first.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

What's SMPS, and how do I check to see if it's over heating?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

SMPS = switched-mode power supply. 
If the air at the power supply's fan feels hot (not just warm) it might be overheating. 
Anyway - I think it's a good idea to get a new PSU, and the Antec EarthPower at Newegg is good quality and a bargain.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

New problem:

My computer keeps shutting down during Windows installation.



I already ordered the PSU you recommended.

My current PSU does not have hot or even warm air blowing out of it.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Windows installation? I thought you had Windows installed already.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

I haven't installed Windows on the new HD yet. And when I try, it shuts down.


I've been using my old HD to post on the forums.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Then there might be something wrong with the hard drive. What make/model is it? (please forgive me if you have told us before, but this thread is getting long :smile


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

The brand new one is a Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 - 500 gigs


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Can you run Windows on your old hard drive when the new drive is connected?
You can use *SeaTools* to test the new drive.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

I will try.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

It says I need .net framework 2.0 or greater.

I'll try to find it at microsoft.com and download it.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...CB-4362-4B0D-8EDD-AAB15C5E04F5&displaylang=en


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

I can't install it, I get an error.

I'm gonna try running it again.. I'll post what the error says.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Please read the instructions on that page carefully. You may need to install other programs before you can install .NET Framework Version 2.0.
Or - you could download the DOS version of SeaTools instead.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

My computer shut down again.

I'll probably try the DOS version.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Perhaps it's better to wait until you've installed the new PSU.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

I agree lets wait untill the new psu is installed, we are half way there and I think the psu will cure the 2nd half.

Looks like multiple problems, the first was overheating and the second was the psu


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Alright, I'll wait for the PSU.. and give you an update then.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

I installed the PSU, and when I try to install Windows on my new HD.. the same problem occurs, it shuts down.

Could it be the new HD, or most likely the motherboard?

Is this motherboard any good?

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2473506&Sku=S458-1240



Also, for some reason my computer gets a floppy disc error. I plugged the little power supply cord into it, I'm not sure what the problem is. I disabled the floppy disc drive to enter Windows Installation, before it shuts down.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

what type of h/d is it


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*



FixThis said:


> The brand new one is a Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 - 500 gigs


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

I am about out of ideas.

When you try to install windows on the new drive make sure it is the only hardrive connected to the system.

Make sure the new hardrive is on the end of the ribbon cable.

Make sure the drive is jumperd as master


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

i think it's a sata drive
have you set the bios up to see the drive as ide
have you loaded any required driver with f6
i.e.
sata driver
controller driver


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

dai this is a very old board it don't support sata

http://us.dfi.com.tw/Product/xx_product_spec_details_r_us.jsp?PRODUCT_ID=1049&CATEGORY_TYPE=MB&SITE=US

Any other thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

FixThis could you give us a link to the hardrive from where you purchased it?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

a search on the drive he posted came up as sata


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2479473&CatId=8


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

I ran the quick mode of SeaTools.. and it passed.

The HD comes up as the master drive when I look in BIOS.


I looked in BIOS for an option to turn off the automatic shutdown when it gets too hot.. but I couldn't find one.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Run the "Long test" in SeaTools (it will take at least 3 hours).
Can you "see" all 500GBs in BIOS?
At what point does Windows setup stop/shut down?
Does the computer still shut down with the old hard drive?


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

What do you mean see all 500 gigs?

It shuts down pretty much right when it gets to the screen where I can choose Install or Repair.

It doesn't shut down when I use my old HD.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

What I mean is: Does BIOS show all the 500GB? Some older motherboards can't read the full capacity of big hard drives.
Do you have any USB devices (other than keyboard/mouse) or card read readers connected to the computer? If so - disconnect them before Windows installation.
Also - disable integrated peripherals in BIOS. You can enable them again when Windows in installed.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Yes, it shows the capacity as 500 gigs.

No, no USB devices are connected except for the mouse.



The HD passed the SeaTools Long Test as well.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

This is strange! :sigh:
Connect the new drive as a slave. Please read this excellent guide by *Seagate*.
See if you can format the drive in Windows Disk Management (right-click "My computer" and choose Manage > click Disk management > Right-click the new drive and choose New partition > Follow the wizard).


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

I wasn't able to at first.. but once I clicked initialize, then it let me go to the partition wizard.


What integrated peripherals should I disable? I disabled the masters and secondaries, but then it wouldn't read the hard drive or dvd drives.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

No, you shouldn't disable the IDE channels. Disable onboard sound and Legacy USB support (if that option is available). If you have onboard Ethernet (LAN) - disable that too.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

After initializing the HD, I tried installing Windows again.

SUCCESS!


I'll let you know if something else happens.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

After installing Service Pack 2, Windows update doesn't seem to be working.

The search bar keeps moving and moving, but it never goes to the next screen.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Now explorer keeps crashing. It won't let me download IE7.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Everything is running incredibly slow, and I am unable to download anything.

I have Comodo Firewall installed, but no Antivirus.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

I was able to download mozilla, ie7 and windows updates using msn explorer.


**
The only thing weird now is after I restart my computer, I cannot connect to the internet. My modem's lights are all on, but I have to unplug the modem and plug it back in to be able to access the internet.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Wow are you having problems, seems now you have a bad install of sp2, 

Did you run your motherboard cd and install all the drivers before installing sp2?

here is what to do,,,,,,

1) use a restore point to restore back to a point prior to the sp2 install.
2) If you have not done so run the motherboard cd and install all the drivers
3) get a anti virus, AVG is free here http://www.majorgeeks.com/AVG_Free_Edition_d886.html
4) Download all MS crtical updates except sp2
5) Get adaware here http://www.majorgeeks.com/Ad-Aware_2007_d506.html
6) Run disk clean up from the start menu
7) run adaware to remove all spyware
8) do a full system scan with AVG
9) defragment the hardrive
10) install sp2

Following these steps will insure a clean sp2 install

Great job Eneles on the hdd situation


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

I just woke up - good news about the HDD. :smile: Not so good with the SP2, but I can see that Doby is giving you great advice.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Should I download all of these (except for the Diamond Flash Image)?

http://us.dfi.com.tw/Support/Downlo...D=1004&CATEGORY_TYPE=MB&STATUS_FLAG=A&SITE=US


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

No thats bios updates, go to the driver link,


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Ah yes, thanks.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Well, I finally got SP2 and all the updates.



So I decided to put the other RAM chip in, and run memtest, to see if I have bad RAM.

Now there's a new problem..


After I put the other RAM chip in, and turned on the computer.. it made a nonstop beep noise until I turned it off. Now the dvd drives are not showing up at bootup.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Can you "see" the DVD drives in BIOS? If not - check the cables and connections.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

No, they don't show up in BIOS. I removed all the cords from both drives, then I plugged them back in. They still don't show up in BIOS.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

It seems we go round and round and create another problem just after fixing one.

So lets clear some things up,so we know were we are now at, then we will adress the DVD issue, please answer each question

1) you now have windows installed with sp2 on the new hdd?
2) You installed the motherboard drivers?
3) You now have both sticks of ram installed?
4) With the exception of the dvd drive problem the computer runs well in windows and is stable?


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Yes, more and more problems. Not very fun.

1. yes
2. yes
3. no, I only have one RAM stick installed. inserting the other RAM stick is what created this new problem. I took out the 2nd RAM stick when the beeping occured and the drives wouldn't appear.
4. yes


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

I think that other RAM stick messes BIOS up - try resetting BIOS again.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

How do I do that? Load optimized defaults?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

First ground yourself by touching a radiator or the computer case.
Then unplug the computer from the wall outlet and open the case.
Remove the little "coin-like" battery on the motherboard.
Move the "Clear CMOS" jumper on the motherboard from pins 1&2 to pins 2&3.
Wait 30 minutes.
Replace the jumper to pins 1&2.
Put the battery back.
Close the case and start the computer.
Enter BIOS and choose "Load setup defaults" (or something similar) - save and exit BIOS.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

I followed the instructions exactly, but the drives are still not visible.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Do you need two DVD drives? Try with one of them. The only reasonable explanation is that the cables/connections got loose when you installed/removed the RAM stick. Try other power plugs and another data cable (if you have one). Look at the cable connection to the motherboard too.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Wow, I'm a moron. That was exactly it, thanks!


Now, should I bother running memtest on the other RAM chip? Or just buy a new RAM chip?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Phew! :smile: Do you have the 512MB stick in the computer now? Try putting the other stick in, but make sure it's seated correctly.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Yes, I have the one 512 chip in right now.

Should I put the other one in and run memtest?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

You should only run MemTest with one stick at a time, so you have to take the other one out first. Run MemTest through at least 4-5 cycles. I have to go now, but perhaps Doby is online later.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Ok, I have both chips in and Windows seemed to boot up fine.

Everything is running fine so far.



I'll run memtest, one stick at a time, in a little while.

Thanks!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

OK - test the stick with Windows instead. If you start getting error messages - run MemTest.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

I see you fellows have made some real progress and I don't see the need for further testing if windows is running stable, no need to be swaping ram sticks in and out and taking a chance of creating additional problems.

FixThis you have done a great job and I admire the fact that you hung in there till we got all this sorted out and corrected, and if any other problems surface let us know but this has been a long thread and I think if you do have any other problems you should start another thread.

eneles, great job on this one, your work and dedication to this has been iinvaluable


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My computer keeps rebooting [Moved from HJT Forum]*

Thanks Doby, without your knowledge and dedication we wouldn't have got this far. It looks like we finally solved it. :smile:

FixThis - I agree with Doby. It's been a pleasure working with you through these (more than) three weeks.

I'll mark this thread "Solved" now. If the computer starts "misbehaving" again - please let us know.


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

Hell yeah guys, thanks a lot!

ray:



Everything seems to be working just fine.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Great! :smile:


----------



## FixThis (Mar 19, 2005)

Of course I spoke too soon..


XP only partitioned 128 gigs of my 500 gig HD, so I was trying to partition another block, but the format never completes.

Should I try quick format instead?



I'll post the exact error in a couple minutes.



edit: I'll post this in a new thread instead.


----------

